# nap waking



## TracyK (Jun 8, 2002)

I've read lots of threads about nightwaking, but I haven't seen anything about NAP waking. In addition to frequent nightwaking (which apparently is normal for a bf co-sleeping toddler, judging from all the threads I've seen), my 17 m/o DS always wakes up at least once or twice during his nap. When he does I nurse him back to sleep.

Some days it doesn't phase me. But sometimes, especially when he wakes up multiple times (up to 6 or so when teething), it really wears on me. Some days I really feel like I'm at the end of my rope. And I don't see an end to it because he's very dependent on nursing to get to sleep. I'm just beginning to investigate whether there might be a medical cause for all this waking, but I don't think that's the case.

Has anyone out there had this experience??

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## sparkeze (Nov 20, 2002)

My DS isn't as old as yours (9 mo) but he's always done this. He's now in a 2 nap a day schedule, anywhere from 2-3 hrs total per day, but I usually have to get him back to sleep about every half hour during his naps. Until he was about 6mo either DH or I always had to hold him during his naps because he woke up so frequently. At night he's better but he still wakes up pretty frequently.

I have noticed lately (didn't happen earlier though) when I take a nap with DS he sleeps much better and doesn't wake as frequently, maybe once during the nap? But it's not easy to always take naps together! Sorry I don't have any advice, I could probably use some myself.


----------



## WriterMama (Mar 27, 2002)

*


----------



## chiedza (Nov 8, 2002)

I have the same issue with my DS. My question is this: where do you lay your hand if your baby sleeps on his back? Patting his tummy or chest doesn't seem to have the same soothing effect.


----------



## Jude's Mama (Nov 30, 2002)

I have the same problem with my DS. I nurse him back to sleep. I use to try patting his back but, it never seemed to work. Though I do still ( most of the time ) carry him in the sling or Bjorn to get him to sleep and then I can get some stuff done while he sleeps!

Michelle


----------



## chocobotkid (Mar 3, 2002)

wow i thought i was alone on this one. waking every 0-45 minutes during her one 90 min nap! it's been much better lately, but i have no solution to tis one. just nurse her back down.


----------



## TracyK (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm glad to know others have this problem also. Thanks for the advice. At night I do the hand-on-the-back and it sometimes gets him back to sleep without nursing. But it seems like he sleeps much more lightly during the day. I think I'll try it again for his naps and make sure to get to him before he's too awake, that sounds logical.

Chiedza, I also sometimes have the same issue when ds sleeps on his back. Rubbing his tummy doesn't seem to do much. Maybe we could rub their heads???

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## aleathiad (Jan 4, 2003)

i have done some research on sleep cycles and found it interesting. it takes 90 minutes to complete an entire sleep cycle with REM included. the first 30 minutes of sleep is considered light sleep with the baby being fairly easily aroused. once passed the first 30 minutes that is when the deeper sleep happens and it is the longest cycle. try timing when they get to sleep and when they wake to see where they are having trouble. REM sleep last about 10 minutes and then goes backwards throught the cycle.

my dd is a light sleeper and when she wakes it is usually in that first 25 minutes. she is easy to get back to sleep but sometimes doesnt reach that deep sleep in a nap. hope that sheds some light on the subject.

all my love and light....aleathia


----------

